# Hardcore!, il film girato in prima persona. Al cinema dal 13 aprile.



## admin (10 Aprile 2016)

Il prossimo 13 aprile 2016 uscirà in tutte le sale cinematografiche, Hardcore!, il film che promette di essere una rivoluzione assoluta nel genere e per il genere. Si tratta di un film girato in prima persona con l'ausilio delle più moderne tecnologie. E' un mix tra un film ed un videogioco.

Trailer qui in basso al secondo post.


----------



## admin (10 Aprile 2016)




----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (10 Aprile 2016)

Le hanno sempre provate tutte per cambiare uno stile ormai centennale.
Vediamo com'è questo, l'idea mi piace molto più del 3D


----------



## Aragorn (10 Aprile 2016)

Credo che 96 minuti così mi farebbero venire il mal di testa


----------



## Gekyn (10 Aprile 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Credo che 96 minuti così mi farebbero venire il mal di testa



Ho pensato la stessa cosa


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Aprile 2016)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Ho pensato la stessa cosa



mi accodo


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Aprile 2016)

Il film è stato girato dal frontman dei Biting Elbows (una band russa davvero bravissima), e che aveva già girato il video per una delle loro canzoni, sempre in prima persona.


----------



## Djici (10 Aprile 2016)

dico la verita : quando ho visto il titolo del topic pensavo di entrare nella sezione "l'album della gnocca"


----------



## Shevchenko (10 Aprile 2016)

Anche se è molto diverso il modo in cui è girato, mi ricorda molto REC. Quello fu davvero un filmone secondo me


----------



## Nicco (10 Aprile 2016)

Per me sarà un flop pazzesco, la visuale in prima persona porta in sé delle pecche non indifferenti a livello di coinvolgimento dello spettatore, per me ci si sentirà tutt'altro che all'interno del film, semplicemente non si capirà una mazza.


----------



## Brain84 (11 Aprile 2016)

Distribuiranno i sacchetti per il vomito nelle sale?


----------



## Il Genio (11 Aprile 2016)

Minchiata in prima persona


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Aprile 2016)

Di solito non giudico mai un film dal trailer (spesso manco li guardo), ma non ispira per niente, onestamente.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Aprile 2016)

Mi basta ricordare la sequenza finale del fil DOOM per classificare sto esperimento come "porcata senza senso"

Al cinema si va per essere spettatori non attori..


----------



## Dexter (13 Aprile 2016)

Film ***** del genere esistono da un decennio forse


----------

